# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  VENDO PIEL DE BURRO

## Rosa Márquez

Vendo Piel de Burro Seca Salada con cabeza, cola y patas. 
Mayor información llamar al 999030150.Temas similares: VENDO 20.8 HAS Busco productores de camote de piel morada para un cliente extranjero Tilapias ayuda enfermedad de la piel - consultas sobre piel pelada Artículo: Paltas de piel verde tendrían un crecimiento sustancial de ventas en EE.UU. Artículo: Pescadores, agricultores y albañiles tienen más riesgo de cáncer de piel

----------


## kscastaneda

Para que sirve la piel de Burro? Por el cuero? Me refiero que utilidad le podemos dar...gracias...

----------


## Rosa Márquez

Estimado Carlos, buen día: 
El uso que se le da a la Piel de Burro es generalmente de índole medicinal, especialmente en China. 
Quedo agradecida por tu atención y espero haber podido absolver tu consulta. 
Saludos Cordiales.

----------

kscastaneda

----------

